# Livery Near Bearsden or Paisley



## Maclinda (6 May 2015)

Currently looking at livery yards in the above areas, and so far have liked two very different yards - Ingliston in Bishopton and Cleddans in clydebank. If anyone has any thoughts good or bad I would love for you to PM me &#128522; thanks. Still got others to view!


----------



## Bertie84 (4 June 2015)

Maclinda said:



			Currently looking at livery yards in the above areas, and so far have liked two very different yards - Ingliston in Bishopton and Cleddans in clydebank. If anyone has any thoughts good or bad I would love for you to PM me &#55357;&#56842; thanks. Still got others to view!
		
Click to expand...

I have pm'd you x


----------

